# MRC - Mineral Commodities



## moses (30 May 2007)

MRC is up 33% today and rising. There was a massive buying spike back in April, so I presume somebody believes in this company.


----------



## ktrianta (5 June 2007)

Still going up. Now at 29 cents with more volume.

Something is happening. 

30M Options @ 0.30 cents are due to expire at the end of this month, so might be related to that.


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

MC - $7.5m
SP - 5c
Shares - 153m
Options - 57m
Cash - $240k (+ $930k marketable securities)

*Board*
Joseph Caruso
Mark Caruso
Peter Torre

*Shareholders*
Directors / Insiders 14.4%
Mirabaud Invest.Management 11.5%
M & G Invest.Management 7.2%

*Trading Halt*
Mineral Commodities requests a trading halt of its securities with effect from pre market opening on Friday 27 July 2012 pending an announcement in respect to the approval by the Department of Environmental Affairs and Development Planning in South Africa of the Company’s Environmental Management Plan for the Tormin Mineral Sands Project.

*Tormin Project*
 Substantial zircon-rich beach resource on West Coast of South Africa
 Definitive Feasibility Study (base case) nominal throughput capacity of 1.4Mtpa producing 48.5Kt of concentrate per annum grading up to 80% zircon and 10% rutile
 Expected mine life of 3 - 5 years
 Upside potential through further exploration, replenishment and permit expansion
 Approved mining right, EMP, water use licence an NNR licence
 Outstanding approvals expected to be received in 1H 2012 (Department Environmental Affairs and zoning)
 Full engineering and tender packages have also been completed and are awaiting final approvals prior to distribution
 First concentrate production expected in 2H 2012
 In addition to non-magnetic resource at Tormin, initial work has indicated additional Ilmenite potential (100Ktpa to 150Ktpa of ilmenite concentrate)

*Xolobeni Project*
 Strategic location on East Coast of South Africa – tenements covering ~2,900 hectares
 Total resource of 346Mt grading 5.00% HM, containing 9.3Mt of Ilmenite
 Pre-feasibility study also indicates rutile and zircon potential
 All products meet market specifications
 10th largest heavy mineral deposit in the world
 Vertically integrated smelter pre-feasibility study
indicating the project is economically viable with a ~25
year mine life
 MRC was granted Prospecting Rights on 4 blocks.
These were renewed in February for a further 3 years
 A Conditional Mining Licence on the Kwanyana block
was revoked in May 2011 by the DMR
 The timeframe for the Company to address outstanding issues was too short:
• Mining right application withdrawn
• New prospecting right application submitted
 Prospecting works programme over three years after approval granted:
• Collection of baseline environmental data, including ground and surface water, estuaries, flora and fauna, and soil fertility and migration
• Collection of socio-economic data, including traffic, noise and air quality
 Environmental impact assessment of proposed operations would be completed thereafter
 Approval process at least 2 years, so best case construction commencing in 5 years

*MRC INVESTMENTS*
Allied Gold Mining PLC
 Allied Gold is listed on the ASX, TSX and the Main Market of the London Stock Exchange.
 It is a Pacific Ring gold producer, developer and exploration company. It owns 100% of the Simberi Gold Project in PNG and the Gold Ridge Gold Project, located in the Solomon Islands.
 Allied Gold has resources of 8.3Moz and reserves of 3.4Moz and an extensive exploration programme is underway. The company is rapidly ramping up production and it is targeting in excess of 200,000oz in CY 2012.
Petro Ventures
 The Company maintains a significant investment in Petro Ventures an E & P company with strategic oil & gas working interests in Romania , Hungary , The Netherlands and France.
 In November 2011 the Romanian Government approved the assignment of the Romanian licences to Petro Ventures and confirmed the licence extensions to May 2014 which may be extended at the company’s option May 2020.
 Wells are planned for the Eugenia prospect in the Pelican Block in the second quarter 2012 and Ioana Prospect in the Midia Block in the third quarter 2012. Petro Ventures has advised that the prospective resources are in the region of 70MMbbls with 53%COS and 654Bcf of gas with 25% COS respectively.
 A valuation of Petro Ventures’ interests in the Romanian Ana + Doina Resources was undertaken in May 2012 and determined the value range at between US$110m and US130m


----------



## piggybank (21 December 2013)

Recent presentation - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=MRC&E=ASX&N=657240

Commissioning Commences at Tormin - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=MRC&E=ASX&N=657240


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 February 2021)

any views on MRC?

Earnings per share (LHS)                    ...................... --------------->.    RoE (RHS)


----------

